# new sutup for this winter



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

i got last years ride kink(155cm) 
32 exus boa(size 12) boots and im getting the contraband bindings to try wth it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

cuold someone tell me if this is a good setup


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you havent gotten the contras yet, it'd be better if you don't. They're just not ready yet. Another good match would be Union Contacts or Ride Beta MVMNTs or Rome Arsenals.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I pitty your soul if you bought the contrabands.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

no i dindnt get them yet but wats wrong wth them??


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

They're just new technology that we don't know is proven effective or not.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

idk im prolly gona get the mvmts then


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I would just say to try and get either the beta's or alpha's. They both have the rubber grid convertible toe strap.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

wat about the kink has anyone used one


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

If you're lookin for a decent freestyle board to jib and hit rails, then the kink'll do it.


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

i heard its a great board (esp for the price) for the park but not for all mountain. it matters what you want to do.


----------

